# convert roof shingles to driveway pavement



## timmyv

I am about to re-shinghle my roof and am trying to go as 'green' as I can in this day and age. I thought simce I'm getting my roof re-shingled this summer, why not save the shingles and have my dirt driveway surfaced by converting the shingles.
I was curiuos if anyone had an idea of how I coudl go about doing that or if it's even possible.
Cheers and hello from Nova Scotia!


----------



## joel v.

You want to cover your driveway in shingles? Not too sure how you would go about doing that and make it look good.


----------



## Aggie67

Around here, any bituminous or asphalt type of material has to be recycled. Can't bury it nor otherwise hide it.

I think your heart is in the right place. But the green thing to do is to take it to a recycler. They'll chop it up and add it to road pavement.


----------



## espuma

timmyv said:


> I am about to re-shinghle my roof and am trying to go as 'green' as I can in this day and age. I thought simce I'm getting my roof re-shingled this summer, why not save the shingles and have my dirt driveway surfaced by converting the shingles.
> I was curiuos if anyone had an idea of how I coudl go about doing that or if it's even possible.
> Cheers and hello from Nova Scotia!


Lots of people just put them down in the driveway. I have also put them down under fences and as edging around outbuildings so that I don't have to trim. Think of it as carbon omissions from my weed eater :thumbup:

You need as much overlap as you'd have on the roof or grass will grow through. Grass will also grow through the nail holes. They will move around until the hot summer sun sets them in place. 

I got them free from a roofer, he was happy to let me dig through his dumpster because he has to pay to take them to the dump. They aren't recycled into anything around here. As with anything, use common sense.


----------



## Scuba_Dave

Is the driveway at least a 3/12 pitch? :wink: :laughing:


----------



## texas115115

Never thought of putting then in a driveway. If you cant waste manegment takes then to recycle.


----------



## FlyingHammer

I'm wondering if you could just chop them up and spread them like gravel, but I can't think of an easy way to do that offhand.


----------



## Tom Struble

the nails that your sure to miss should provide nice traction too...win/win:thumbup:


----------



## YerDugliness

FlyingHammer said:


> I'm wondering if you could just chop them up and spread them like gravel, but I can't think of an easy way to do that offhand.


I lived in Phillipsburg, KS for a while. There is a Royal Brand shingle factory there, and they offered the part of the shingles that were wasted when the "tabs" were punched out of the 3-tab shingles free to the surrounding residents. Many driveways were paved this way and they were quite durable.

Check with your Chamber of Commerce and see if there is a manufacturer of composite shingles in your area that would give you their 3-tab waste. It works, the only thing you have to do is take your own truck there (they were loaded into the trucks by a conveyor belt)and then shovel them out and rake them smooth at home before they have a chance to heat up in the sun and clump together.

It looked like asphalt after a few weeks.

Cheers from Dugly


----------



## diypete

My father has a camp in Pennsylvania and a guy at another camp did his whole dirt drive them 25 years ago. About 2 months after he put them in the county made him remove them. Said they are a fire hazzard and this was in the boonies. Would be like lighting a pile of tire on fire.


----------



## concretemasonry

Using the shingle as a driveway may be "green" in some twisted way, but recycling is more prudent.

Dumping on the ground and driving over them is not really good for the environment considering what will be leached out.

Dick


----------



## charlenej

Hi! Yes, it is possible! Shingles must be shredded to be used successfully for any road application such as driveway pavement. You may check this site for more details about recycling shingles. anr.state.vt.us/dec/wastediv/recycling/shingles.pdf

________________________________________


----------



## kimberlygray

I replaced my roof that i am sure is over 25 yrs old. I was wondering if i cut or grind up the old shingles and lay them in my driveway will it work or will it leak into my well system, I have left a few of them in a tub with water to see if any oil came off them, none and its been a month. They were old. they have what look like green spores growing on them. I would love to take them to a center, instead of the dump. I live in Romney WV in nowhere land. SO PLEASE HELP. :vs_worry:


----------



## kimberlygray

I have a question, my shingles are over 25 yrs old. They have green spores growing on them, it looks like moss. but worse. anyway, is there a way I can cut them up and put them on my dirt driveway. I would love to take them to a recycling center, none around here. I live in WV, I was worried that the oil would run into my well,I chopped a few up and put them in a tote with water, no oil yet and its been a month. so you think I could do that. thanks.


----------



## craig11152

Scuba_Dave said:


> Is the driveway at least a 3/12 pitch? :wink: :laughing:



early nomination for post of the year... :vs_karate:


----------



## rjniles

craig11152 said:


> early nomination for post of the year... :vs_karate:


To late, nominations closed in 2008.


----------



## craig11152

rjniles said:


> To late, nominations closed in 2008.



 

The curse of the reopened thread. :vs_mad:


----------



## Oso954

Deleted


----------



## radioman99

what my dad did was when i replaced the roof on my sisters house was he put it on the dirt floor of a shed and then put scrap plywood down so its not touching dirt. this way he had a floor to walk on and able to store stuff in there without touching dirt. it works for him - he doesnt care about smoothness in there - just a storage shed.


----------



## Oso954

Deleted


----------

